# [Essentials] Movies by Genre



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

*Movies by Genre*
Here's a different concept for the essentials thread.

Instead of organizing movies by rank, this list will be organized by genre. There are 10 base genres here. You can list up to 10 movies of *any* genre that are your favorite. If they double genres, then I can list them in both. You can still vote for a movie that has already been entered. Your username will be listed next to the movie you voted instead of the number of votes, since the sheer number of movies will cause multiple votes to be infrequent.

Make sure to identify the genre or genres of the movie yourself in your post. (it would save me a lot of grief)

*Explanations for Missing Genres​*
*Western* can be classified under Action and Drama.
*Musical* can be classified under Comedy and Drama.
*Mystery* can be classified under Action, Thriller, and Drama.
*Sports* can be classified under Drama and Comedy.

*ACTION*
Action films usually include high energy and big-budget physical stunts - designed for pure audience escapism.


Spoiler: Action



*Hot Fuzz* (SignZ)
*The Terminator* (adamshinoda)
*Terminator 2: Judgment Day* (adamshinoda)



*ANIMATION*
Animated movies are films with lighthearted plots made of a sequence of artificially created images intended for children.


Spoiler: Animation



*Spirited Away* (KingdomBlade)
*Summer Wars* (prowler_)
*Toy Story Series* (adamshinoda)
*A Bug's Life* (adamshinoda)
*Monsters, Inc.* (adamshinoda)
*Finding Nemo* (adamshinoda)
*The Incredibles* (adamshinoda)
*Cars* (adamshinoda)
*Ratatouille* (adamshinoda)
*WALL-E* (adamshinoda)
*Up* (adamshinoda)



*COMEDY*
Comedies are light-hearted plots consistently and deliberately designed to amuse and provoke laughter.


Spoiler: Comedy



*Juno* (KingdomBlade)
*Mean Girls* (prowler_)
*Shaun of the Dead* (SignZ)
*Hot Fuzz* (SignZ)
*Paul* (SignZ)
*The Hangover* (SignZ)
*Tucker and Dale vs Evil* (SignZ)
*Control Alt Delete* (SignZ)
*Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel* (SignZ)
*Back to the Future Series* (SignZ)
*My Sassy Girl* (Cyan)



*DRAMA*
Dramas are serious and plot-driven, portraying realistic characters and stories involving intense character development.


Spoiler



[titlerama]*Schindler's List* (KingdomBlade)
*Citizen Kane* (KingdomBlade)
*The Godfather* (KingdomBlade)
*The Godfather II* (KingdomBlade)
*Juno* (KingdomBlade)
*The Butterfly Effect* (SignZ)
*Braveheart* (Cyan)
*My Sassy Girl* (Cyan)



*FANTASY*
Fantasies take the audience to otherworldly places where events are unlikely to occur in real life.


Spoiler: Fantasy



*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* (KingdomBlade)



*HORROR*
Horror films are designed to frighten and to invoke fears, often in a shocking finale, while captivating and entertaining.


Spoiler: Horror



*The Silence of the Lambs* (KingdomBlade)
*Tucker and Dale vs Evil* (SignZ)
*Shaun of the Dead* (SignZ)



*SCIENCE-FICTION*
Sci-fi films are often quasi-scientific and imaginative - with heroes, aliens, distant planets and improbable settings.


Spoiler: Science-Fiction



*2001: A Space Odyssey* (KingdomBlade)
*Paul* (SignZ)
*Frequently Asked Questions About Time Travel* (SignZ)
*Back to the Future Series* (SignZ)
*The Butterfly Effect* (SignZ)
*The Time Machine* (SignZ)
*Contact* (Cyan)
*The Terminator* (adamshinoda)
*Terminator 2: Judgment Day* (adamshinoda)



*ADVENTURE*
Adventure films are usually exciting, with new experiences or exotic locales, often paired with the action film genre.


Spoiler: Adventure



*2001: A Space Odyssey* (KingdomBlade)



*ROMANCE*
These are love stories of the heart that center on passion, emotion, and the romantic involvement of the characters.


Spoiler: Romance



*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* (KingdomBlade)
*My Sassy Girl* (Cyan)



*THRILLER/SUSPENSE*
They are films known to promote excitement, suspense, a high level of anticipation and nerve-wracking tension.


Spoiler: Thriller/Suspense



*Vertigo* (KingdomBlade)
*The Silence of the Lambs* (KingdomBlade)
*The Butterfly Effect* (SignZ)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

LOVELY FORMAT!
Well done bro. This is great.
1 movie per genre? this is going to be tough choice lol. Can you change it to 2 per genre?

Cheers!
(will edit this post and list my movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> LOVELY FORMAT!
> Well done bro. This is great.
> 1 movie per genre? this is going to be tough choice lol. Can you change it to 2 per genre?


Probably not. It's going to be crowded if it became 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll just choose one movie for each category for now:

+1 The Matrix [Action]
+1 Pink Floyd's The Wall [Animation] (it's like half animation)
+1 Shaun of the Dead [Comedy]
+1 Gran Tarino [Drama]
+1 Lord of the Rings (series) [Fantasy]
+1 Silence of the Lambs [Horror] (can't think of a better suspense/horror film)
+1 Star Trek (series) [Sci-Fi]

EDIT: Changed my Sci-Fi entry to just Star Trek as a whole. They're either great (Star Trek II, III (I like it), IV, V (which isn't good at all but laughably hilarious), VI, First Contact, Insurrection, and the JJ Abrams one).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess yeah. It is a lot of hard work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks for doing this man!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been waiting to see somebody take on this task. 

Action - 
Animation - Pom Poko (Tanuki War)
Comedy - Monty Python and the Holy Grail  
Drama - The Shawshank Redemption
Fantasy - 
Horror - Dagon (2001)
Sci-Fi - Dune (1984 version)

Damn your one-to-a-genre rule. I don't like it. 
Besides, so many movies cross the boundaries of a single "genre" that there are sure to be arguments over this.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 1, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Animated movies are films with lighthearted plots made of a sequence of artificially created images intended for children



You've obviously never seen Grave of the Fireflies. Or Urotsukid?ji.

P.S Neither of those are my recommendations.


----------



## signz (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got one for Sci-Fi: The Time Machine (from 1960)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I thought about that. I thought about just limiting to 5 picks without the genre rule but the problem with that is the fact that it'll probably be flooded with Science Fiction and Fantasy, and thus it could be genre limited.

A solution would be to just place a single movie in two separate genres if it fits both.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 2, 2011)

You might want to seriously consider changing your description of fantasy. "Netherworld" is a term for hell, dude. You might want to try "otherworldly" instead, or something like that.

PS

I was gonna vote, but after I listed them down, I noticed they kind of overlapped genres too much. Oh, well...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Animation- princess monoke
Comedy- Hot Fuzz


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Fine.. I guess I should change the voting rules. Anyone have an idea on how this will go?

I guess the whole 5 movies per person thing doesn't sound too bad..... sound good to everyone?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds good to me


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me


Just changed it.

Changed the limit to 10 movies, and now of any genre.

Just make sure to identify which genre/genres they are please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I removed the current votes, so there's no confusion.


----------



## prowler (Jun 2, 2011)

Mean Girls [Comedy]


srsly.

EDIT: Summer Wars [Animation]


----------



## signz (Jun 2, 2011)

Alrighty then..
Sci-Fi:
- The Time Machine (1960)
- The Butterfly Effect
- Back to the Future 1-3
- Frequently Asked Questions about Time Travel

Comedy:
- Shaun of the Dead
- Hot Fuzz
- Paul
- Hangover
- Tucker and Dale vs Evil
- Control Alt Delete


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 2, 2011)

Animation: All Pixar movies.
Sci-fi movie: The Terminator 1 & 2.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

adamshinoda said:
			
		

> Animation: All Pixar movies.
> Sci-fi movie: The Terminator 1 & 2.


There are 11 Pixar movies which would bring your total to 13. You're going to have to cut down a few.

EDIT: Nevermind, I just turned Toy Story into a series.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 2, 2011)

Brave heart [historical?]
Contact [science-fiction]
My Sassy Girl (korean, not american) [Drama]

Animation has all the same possible genre than the one you listed, so it's difficult to select one.
For me animation is not a genre, it's a media. An animated movie is still a movie, just with a different production system, it can be a drama, science-fiction, comedy, etc.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 2, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Brave heart [historical?]
> Contact [science-fiction]
> My Sassy Girl (korean, not american) [Drama]
> 
> ...


I removed the one-per-genre rule.

You can select any movies from any genres now, as long as you limit the total to 10.


----------



## Fel (Jun 2, 2011)

There's no Lord of the Rings (trilogy) in the fantasy section? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I must recommend it then.

Pirates of the Caribbean - adventure (whole series)
Van Helsing - adventure/fantasy
X-Men - fantasy/adventure
Monty Python and the Holy Grail - comedy
The Lion King (trilogy)- animation
Shrek series - animation
Quest for Camelot - animation
Harry Potter (series) - fantasy/adventure
Star Wars (series) - sci-fi/adventure

Oh wait, I see! The list hasn't been updated yet, but LotR had been recommended by McGuild as well.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 2, 2011)

Comedy: The Hangover (I heard that the sequel is very crappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Little Miss Sunshine
Drama, Romance: Ghost
Action: Wanted
Fantasy/Adventure: Harry Potter series

...trying to remember some more


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ayt, just gonna make this fast...

The Silence of the Lambs - [horror]
Se7en - [horror]
The Shawshank Redemption - [drama]
Saving Pvt. Ryan - [drama]
HP (series) - [fantasy]
Kickass - [action/comedy] (hope they make the sequel soon)
Jurassic Park - [sci-fi] (I'm only at ease with the original, but count it as a series if you want)
Gladiator - [action/drama]


can't think of anything else at the moment...


PS
Funny that people vote for Silence of the Lambs, but you see no love for Hannibal or Red Dragon, lawlz.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 3, 2011)

Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain [comedy, romance]
Of Gods and Men [drama]
Fantastic Mr. Fox [animation, comedy]
Whatever Works [comedy (maybe romance too)]
Little Miss Sunshine [comedy, drama]
Lord of War [thriller (but it's not really a suspense flick, so maybe drama too)]
Let the Right One in / Låt den rätte komma in [thriller, drama] (don't watch the hollywood remake - go for the original instead)

Damn, I didn't knew I watch so much dramas. But most of them are pretty light-hearted.
For thrillers I could also mention Silence of the Lambs but it already gets enough praise (which it deserves). To answer Shinigami: I think the follow-ups aren't as good as the original.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2011)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain [comedy, romance]


It's awesome to find someone else who watched that.

Anyways, updating tomorrow. It's sorta late here at the moment.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 3, 2011)

Action:
(The Bourne trilogy)
The Bourne Identity
The Bourne Supremacy
The Bourne Ultimatum

Terminator
Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom

Animation:
(Sorry I'm adding so many. Animation is kinda my forte, so I have quite a few favorites.)


Spoiler



(All Miyazaki films)
Spirited Away
My Neighbor Totoro
Howl's Moving Castle
Porcco Rosso
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Castle in the Sky
Princess Mononoke
Ponyo
Kiki's Delivery Service

(Nearly every Pixar film)
Finding Nemo
Wall-E
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Toy Story 3
Monsters Inc.
Up
A Bug's Life
The Incredibles

(Disney Films)
The Lion King
Beauty and the Beast
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
The Little Mermaid
Aladdin
Cinderella 
Tarzan
Mulan
Peter pan
Dumbo

Grave of the Fireflies
Metropolis (2003)
An American Tale
Paprika
The Thief and the Cobbler



Drama:

Ip Man
The Truman Show
Anatomy of a Murder

Fantasy:

(The Lord of the Rings trilogy)
Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Lord of the Rings: Return of the King

Horror:

Shutter Island
The Shining


I'll probably add more later. This is all I could think of off the top of my head.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like no one really followed the whole 10 per person rule.

Please follow the rule. It'll be virtually unmanageable without a limit. 50 movies a person will be extremely difficult.

Yes, I'm looking at you Tonitonichopchop.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Looks like no one really followed the whole 10 per person rule.
> 
> Please follow the rule. It'll be virtually unmanageable without a limit. 50 movies a person will be extremely difficult.
> 
> Yes, I'm looking at you Tonitonichopchop.



lol, sorry, I'll narrow it down a bit later. You can ignore my post for now.


----------

